#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Cannot open attachments

## ncnilanjan

I am not able to open several attachments of older posts (back from 2016) in this forum. Please help.

See More: Cannot open attachments

----------


## ozeri2

I have the same problem!

----------


## Mohamed

sorry for that probelms , we have some  technical probelms realted to the server , we hope we can solve it shortly

----------


## ChristianS

Do you care to give us a status update about the technical issues Mohamed? I am having similar troubles with older attachments.

----------


## gilyoshi

I am also having problems to open attachments in egpet forum.

----------


## bomoloh136

Whenever i try to open an attachment, it only opens a 1x1 clear.gif.  Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## krisenk

I hv the same issue

----------


## gilyoshi

still cant open attachments.

----------


## hydrodynamic

> Whenever i try to open an attachment, it only opens a 1x1 clear.gif.  Anyone else having this issue?



Yes, I have same problem. But a few thread attachment can be downloaded.

----------


## puponediilary

Same issue here

----------


## gilyoshi

Still not solved? Anyone could download attached pdf files?

----------


## Anurag1989

Same issue the server issues are still not resolved administrator please help us.

----------


## f81aa

> Same issue the server issues are still not resolved administrator please help us.



The member who uploaded the attachment might have erased. Members have a limited capacity for uploading attachments.

RegardsSee More: Cannot open attachments

----------

